

NASA: Why the World Won't End - dsr12
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html

======
shurane
Amusing that NASA has a page to discuss this. Is addressing this even a
concern for them? What is it for? Press coverage? Just to stifle any argument
of the end of the world?

But amusing, nonetheless.

